# Delta 34-670 table saw went dead, need advice



## ldavies (Apr 17, 2009)

I was cutting some 2 inch thick purpleheart with my table saw and all of a sudden it went dead. I turned it off at the switch and extracted the partially cut wood and when I flip the switch again it won't even start; no noise, nothing. I checked to see if it was a mains fuse or a problem with the socket but it is not.

Can anyone suggest what my next step(s) should be? I am not much of an electrical or motor guy.

Thx, Lloyd


----------



## treeman (Dec 15, 2008)

I don't know about the Delta but my saw has thermal overload protection. If it gets too hot it will kick off. There is a reset button on my saw motor you have to press to reset it. You might check and see if yours has one.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

i would check the switch ,
most of my tool problems are there .
the overload is a good bet too ,
as treeman sugjests .
had one tool that i had to really bang it 
under flush .
try air in all the electrical places ,
sometimes sawdust gets into contacts .


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

IIRC, the 34-670 was one of the predecessors to the current TS300 which has a universal motor.(?) If you didn't smell anything like burning electronics, it could be just a circuit breaker on the saw or in your electrical box. Let it cool and see if you can find a reset button.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

You might need to let the motor cool and hit the reset button.


----------



## mmtool (Aug 19, 2008)

I have worked on this Delta TableSaw quite a bit and it sounds to me like you may have burnt up the brushes. I would recommend you checking your brushes to see if they still have contact. If there isn't contact then the good news is brushes are very inexpensive and easy to replace. If you do need to replace the brushes, you would need Delta brush part # 1313113 for the Delta 34-670. 
Good luck!


----------



## RedShirt013 (May 17, 2008)

My delta contractor went dead before and it was the switch that burnt out. Not sure of your model, but on mine the switch connect to motor via a power cable w/ male connector, I can bypass the switch and supply power to the motor directly using a computer power cable. If your saw is similar that's a quick way to see if your switch is broken. Computer cable is thin gauge though so don't run it for too long


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

How old is the saw? I wouldn't suspect the brushes unless the saw is over a year or so old. It is also hard to smell the burning circuits through all the wood dust probably…but I would use a circuit tester…or a meter to see if the voltage is going through the switch….if it is…check at the motor where the inverter or voltage converter feeds the motor…..those are the two most suspect here….if they are intact and working then it is the motor….at that point you hope it is still under warrantee….

My .02 cents…


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

Try this first before you go replacing the brushes. Release the tension from the motor and vac the entire motor area. Replace the belt and hand rotate the belt. Next unplug the motor plug and reconnect. Then try and start the saw. I hope this is a quick fix…Blkcherry


----------



## Brian024 (Feb 2, 2009)

Like Treeman said, you may have gotten the overloads to hot. They are made of solder coil and if the motor draws to much current, it causes the solder to melt and cause a switch to cut the saw off. There may be a reset button around the motor area or you can just let it cool down and try again.


----------

